# Another use for a screw veneer press....



## marcus (26 Feb 2014)

replace the normal short bars with long lengths of threaded rod and it makes a very useful clamp for gluing up carcasses....


----------



## Grahamshed (27 Feb 2014)

Caption contest.
What is the cat thinking ?


----------



## marcus (27 Feb 2014)

I can tell you exactly what she's thinking: 

"hey human, it's 11pm, stop working and feed me you moron!"


----------



## n0legs (27 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":3i277nkb said:


> Caption contest.
> What is the cat thinking ?


"Taking credit for my ideas again, I'm off"


----------



## tool-me-up (28 Feb 2014)

"bloody bookcase - i wanted a scratchpole!"
or "o0o0o that looks a nice pile of sawdust to take a dump!"


----------



## Grahamshed (1 Mar 2014)

Sorry Marcus, I seem to have totally diverted your thread.
Thats a clever way of making a press multi task.


----------



## marcus (1 Mar 2014)

That's alright, you made it more interesting! After all even woodworkers find it hard to get excited over a clamp!


----------



## Benchwayze (4 Apr 2014)

Marcus, 

That depends on what part of the body is in the clamp! :tongue9:


----------



## Peter Sefton (4 Apr 2014)

Grahamshed":13cmgex2 said:


> Caption contest.
> What is the cat thinking ?



No my tails not a glue brush :!:


----------

